# My Western diamondback rattlesnake (Crotalus atrox)



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## ilovemary (May 22, 2010)

dunny1 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


i want :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*lol*

mines.:no1:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

nice little atrox i got a couple of these but have reall bad attitudes


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Atrox*

my ones quite placid for a rattler never rattles and has never struck at me or the guy's who had him before. aint gonna let that fool me though theres always a first i never let the guard down cant afford to. he's prob the most beautifull snake ive kept by far though stunning.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice snake.. what type of viv you keeping it in?


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

nice, would like to see pics of how its all setup? must have taken a lot from them just being in your room?


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*room*

i keep both my snakes in double vivs if it gets out of one viv its stuck in another. i dont have them in my room new house and they got there own room. i should have taken pics of the setups il do that soon instead its been the snakes ive been concentrating on. il get pics of setups up soon untill then just enjoy the beauty of my snakies


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

double vivs? why would you do that? bit over the top.. My hot room acts as my secure area. wait, so you keep each of your snakes in a viv within another viv? not sure i've understood what you mean by a double viv.:hmm:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*vivs*

yeah 1 viv inside another my room also is snake proof to. i couldnt put double door entry to the room. so instead i asked if i cld have two doors to the snakes. ie double viv and luckily they were happy with that.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Ah ok... I suppose it's the same in principle. Either way, very nice snakes, enjoy.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*cheerz*

thanx mate.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Crotalus*

Very nice!

Anyone who hasn't actually been up close to these snakes really should. Go find a reptile store with one.

The rattle is unbelievably "cool" and loud sounding.

They leave you in no doubt they mean business. Including some body and head shaking once grown on and confident.

I love these, thanks for the pics!!


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

what type of vivs you using for them?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Going back to the double viv set up.... If your room is snake proof I doubt you need to keep your original viv inside another because as soon as you open the door of the outer viv to get to the inner viv the point of security is void. Not much point really. I'm surprised the LA thought it was acceptable... Not that I am an expert on what the LAs back in the UK recommend as here there isn't a DWA procedure or law it just sounds pointless. Paranoia would be the only reason to 'Russian doll' your vivs for security IMO.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*viv*

i had to have double viv as theres no double door entry to the room. so i mentioned two doors to the snakes instead and they were happy. its nothing to do with paranoia that they are in double vivs. its only because i cldnt put double doors on the room itself. viv wise the inner vivs are melamine and the outer one i had built out of mdf. so one viv fits perfect inside the other.


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

Stunning snake Paul been waiting ages to see this guy! lol
Nice to see some LA's use common sense for the conditions in keeping DWA animals. Just a pity about the keyboard "experts" on here bud (as always)
Any whoo nice snakie bud : victory:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*cheerz mate*

he is a stunning reptile mate thats why i have him. ive got a sheer love and respect 4 rattlers. my dream snake man theres loads i cld have but im happy with what i got. cheerz though mate much appreciated as always. good to hear from u to hows ur lot? hows ur mate getting on with the boa?


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

Still pestering him for her lol She has shed since he got her an feeds every 10-14 days without fail buddy,bit hissy in the viv but fine when out! beautiful red colour now after the shed
im still after my retic :lol2:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*lol*

what u like man lol. am sure ul get ur retic eventully ur keen enough u wont stop till u got it. that boas always been a bit hissy lol she is fine when out though. he has a vid on his phone of it striking il say to him to stick it on youtube so u can see it. my boas just as chilled as ever im sure she thinks shes a cat this thing sits on my knee and crashes out. its pathetic lol


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice!! Love the pic of the fangs! :2thumb: 

I'm never in the right place at the right time with my phone for an open mouth shot of my (normal) snakes : victory:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


i think i'd shat myself if i came to visit you:gasp:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*lol*

with the fang shot i waited till he just finished his rat. then when he realined his jaws i took the pic. if u try that with ur snakes u may get a good open mouth shot.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow beautiful  you are very lucky


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Webleybulldog455 said:


> Stunning snake Paul been waiting ages to see this guy! lol
> Nice to see some LA's use common sense for the conditions in keeping DWA animals. Just a pity about the keyboard "experts" on here bud (as always)
> Any whoo nice snakie bud : victory:


Not quite sure if that jibe was directed in my direction but either way I shall respond in kind.... I have been keeping reptiles for over 28 years, hots for around 11 of those so i'm pretty much clued up to the conditions required regarding venomous reptile keeping. Since my profession and career revolves around reptile keeping, conservation and field studies, I wouldn't label myself , just yet, a "keyboard expert". Too be honest with you, it's pretty much obvious who does and who doesn't spout BS on this section. Now back to the subject in question, imagine having 1 vivarium with sliding doors within another vivarium again with sliding doors, now you got to get to your reptile's water bowl or even attempt a feed. What do you do? You open one sliding glass panel and then you have no choice but to open another glass panel to get to your destination... So if the reptile decides to get out, which believe me, wont be in slow motion you have to close either one of the glass panel doors quick smart. If you don't, your room, house and neighborhood could be at risk, hence the double door system of a HOT room, which enables you at the very least, some space to maneuver. Doubt you will have that much space to move in the system mentioned. Again, had you read my original post prior to your snide remark you would have also read that I had said I was unsure of the rules and regulations within a LA when deciding conditions for issuing DWALs. As for the actual snake it's a stunner. I now understand how certain DWA keepers in here get rattled with idiotic comments and snipes. No offense to the original poster and I certainly don't want to hijack his post, this is directed to the dreamers in here. If the jibe wasn't directed towards me, then my apologies in advance.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*viv*

mr snakekeeper i can get the snake in and out of my enclosure with no probs. feeding changing water not a problem quite straight forward. yes if i have both glass doors open the snake can get out if it really wanted. if it did though it would b stuck in my snake room. the double vivs are only because i couldnt put double doors on the room. end of the day im going by the book no one is at risk. nothing can get out and no one can go in. i use hooks and do everything safely and have never came close to being bit. so to b honest whats with all the hype? i put pics of the snakes up 4 u to enjoy. instead i get quized about enclosures. end of the day im going with the book no one whatsoever is in any danger. the snakes are in a secure room with secure enclosures. so please just enjoy the pics u do ur thing il do mine. cheerz


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

It's gorgeous mate, absolutely gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> mr snakekeeper i can get the snake in and out of my enclosure with no probs. feeding changing water not a problem quite straight forward. yes if i have both glass doors open the snake can get out if it really wanted. if it did though it would b stuck in my snake room. the double vivs are only because i couldnt put double doors on the room. end of the day im going by the book no one is at risk. nothing can get out and no one can go in. i use hooks and do everything safely and have never came close to being bit. so to b honest whats with all the hype? i put pics of the snakes up 4 u to enjoy. instead i get quized about enclosures. end of the day im going with the book no one whatsoever is in any danger. the snakes are in a secure room with secure enclosures. so please just enjoy the pics u do ur thing il do mine. cheerz


Although I'm sure you are doing everything to letter, you need to realise why people ask questions, there are a lot of people in this section of the forum who either lie about keeping hots or keep illegally (again not saying this is you). 

If your snakes were kept in less than 100% safe conditions and there was to be an escape and the worst happened, the reprocussions for everyone with hots could be dramatic.

Although it is entirely up to yourself, if you were to post some hot room pics (as others have) it would certainly help people rest at ease : victory:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*hey*

yeah i understand completly what u are saying. i thought of that all before i went and got the snakes


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*argh*

it only posted a little bit of my post there. i have a camera with a fault ive taken it back and have to wait on a replacement. as soon as i get my new one il b happy to put as much pics up as u like. i really dont see why i should have to. as my snakes are what this posts all about not my room or enclosures. il get them up though once i get my new cam


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> it only posted a little bit of my post there. i have a camera with a fault ive taken it back and have to wait on a replacement. as soon as i get my new one il b happy to put as much pics up as u like. i really dont see why i should have to. as my snakes are what this posts all about not my room or enclosures. il get them up though once i get my new cam


Nice one buddy, you certainly don't have to, it will just help you get questioned less on how you do things.

On a plus as well, there are a hell of a lot of people here that could possibly give you a few tips on how to make things easier for yourself and also a few people that are looking to get into hots that could get some tips from you. : victory:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*kewl*

kewl mate. things are easy 4 me and i got plenty of space in which to work. tips from people are always good though. u cld always pick up something new. i tend not to anwser questions though as it normally ends up getting complicated like this has lol. im getting tired of it sum1 asks u a question u anwser it then someone critisises ur anwser. or acts like theyre better i cant stand that mate. so questions i dont do im just happy to do my own thing and leave people to do theres


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> kewl mate. things are easy 4 me and i got plenty of space in which to work. tips from people are always good though. u cld always pick up something new. i tend not to anwser questions though as it normally ends up getting complicated like this has lol. im getting tired of it sum1 asks u a question u anwser it then someone critisises ur anwser. or acts like theyre better i cant stand that mate. so questions i dont do im just happy to do my own thing and leave people to do theres


Fair play buddy : victory:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*hey*

do u keep hots? or are u gonna get into it? if so what do u keep?


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> do u keep hots? or are u gonna get into it? if so what do u keep?


 I don't no, maybe one day but I have a 3 young kids at the minute and personally wouldn't take the risk :2thumb:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*kewl*

kewl mate.


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

snakekeeper said:


> Not quite sure if that jibe was directed in my direction but either way I shall respond in kind.... I have been keeping reptiles for over 28 years, hots for around 11 of those so i'm pretty much clued up to the conditions required regarding venomous reptile keeping. Since my profession and career revolves around reptile keeping, conservation and field studies, I wouldn't label myself , just yet, a "keyboard expert". Too be honest with you, it's pretty much obvious who does and who doesn't spout BS on this section. Now back to the subject in question, imagine having 1 vivarium with sliding doors within another vivarium again with sliding doors, now you got to get to your reptile's water bowl or even attempt a feed. What do you do? You open one sliding glass panel and then you have no choice but to open another glass panel to get to your destination... So if the reptile decides to get out, which believe me, wont be in slow motion you have to close either one of the glass panel doors quick smart. If you don't, your room, house and neighborhood could be at risk, hence the double door system of a HOT room, which enables you at the very least, some space to maneuver. Doubt you will have that much space to move in the system mentioned. Again, had you read my original post prior to your snide remark you would have also read that I had said I was unsure of the rules and regulations within a LA when deciding conditions for issuing DWALs. As for the actual snake it's a stunner. I now understand how certain DWA keepers in here get rattled with idiotic comments and snipes. No offense to the original poster and I certainly don't want to hijack his post, this is directed to the dreamers in here. If the jibe wasn't directed towards me, then my apologies in advance.


tbh buddy it was directed at you.....
You have worked with hots for years and have never heard of a double viv? The point of this i guess is if the snake does get out into the room you are not taken by surprise. The room door will be closed as you entered the room. If this is the condition the LA thought was okay(which I know for a fact they did) then why keep posting stuff like "back to the double viv...." Im sure the snake/hot room will be free of clutter etc.. as this is common sense.
My "gripe" on the dwa section is there is far too many people willing to offer "advice" when they dont keep HOTs(or have any knowledge of them) People who say things such as the LA shouldnt have given you your liscence,or they should have made you do this or that instead. Maybe what they mean is how come you got yours more easily and cheply than me? Maybe off the point a little but then, I wasnt trying to have a go at the OP,I came onto here to enjoy the great pics of the snake that he had bothered to share with us all! and not pick faults with his set up : victory:


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Herp tips*

A few thoughtful tips for the hot herp community:

1. Is your hot snake arboreal? Ok, so whats your ventilation system like? 

Regardless of being arboreal or ground/burrow dwelling, even snakes living in caves go out for some fresh air for din-dins (food).

2. Flooring - is it secured? Carpets, floorboards, radiator pipe gaps. Double doors or single, if it gets out - where will it go? Is the room 100% self contained... are you sure? Double check.. cos we all know snakes are better at hiding than we are.

Oh and then check again lol!

3. Can you afford an automatic door closing device. The spring arm type. IMO responsible LA's should consider this as a back up to human error. 

"Yes, but it won't get outside.. " ok so do you have a dog or a cat?

We all forget and make mistakes. Hot escapes don't do anyone any favours, let alone losing a beloved animal. "Mamba on the Run" doesn't make for a great comedy, neither did "Snakes on a Plane" LOL.

Double door systems may be effective as a "secondary" safety system (if the first viv is substandard in construction). 

Certainly NOT directed at ANYONE!! Besides I can barely make a flat pack shelving system :lol2:.

However one thing double door systems definitely do is provide better heat insulation thus reducing energy bills.

4. Polysterene boards. Great for photography and added insulation on top of vivs. I even have insulation under one of our 5ft vivs to reduce thermostat/heat source usage. (One is floor standing on concealed house bricks, so insulation prevents a draft).

5. Leaving a door open whilst "nipping" to change water. "but mr or mrs snakey is sleeping and in its burrow, i'll only be one minute..."


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*double doors*

sorry by double door systems i meant double vivs.

Anyway double door systems and double viv systems do at least provide a second moment to remember to seal-off the enclosure.

However, notably experienced herps utilise rack systems for ease of feeding and viv maintenance. Few know more than Al Coritz, Viperkeeper.

We are all capable of forgetting to shut a viv. Double or single.

I think the room being !completely! self contained is the most important factor. Hence my suggestion regarding automatic door closure on the entry/exit door and sealed floor boards etc.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Webleybulldog455 said:


> *My "gripe" on the dwa section is there is far too many people willing to offer "advice" when they dont keep HOTs(or have any knowledge of them) People who say things such as the LA shouldnt have given you your liscence,or they should have made you do this or that instead. Maybe what they mean is how come you got yours more easily and cheply than me? *


Thankfully where I reside there isn't a DWA License requirement, so I for one don't care how much it costs for a DWAL in the UK. It's my choice that I keep my HOT/Reptile room in line with the DWAL requirements of most LAs in the UK. Call me paranoid... Just out of interest do you keep any venomous reptiles?


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*room and enclosures*

end of the day my room and enclosures work for me. my council and the vets where more than happy with the setups. i can easily get access to the snakes in question. i can get them out put them in feed and change water without problems. my room itself has no gaps holes or any other nook or cranny that even a baby snake can get into. if a snake got out in my room theres no place for it to go exept around the edges of the wall. the door is locked i have 3 locks on my door least its secure. my vivs also are locked both sets of glass doors. ventilation in the vivs is good to theres plenty for them. ive taken the proper fire precautions to smoke alarm etc. all my equipment is within easy reach to. proper protocols on display along with license and insurance. all the vivs clearly marked to end of the day it works for me and my local authoritys. so whats the problem?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

dunny1 said:


> end of the day my room and enclosures work for me. my council and the vets where more than happy with the setups. i can easily get access to the snakes in question. i can get them out put them in feed and change water without problems. my room itself has no gaps holes or any other nook or cranny that even a baby snake can get into. if a snake got out in my room theres no place for it to go exept around the edges of the wall. the door is locked i have 3 locks on my door least its secure. my vivs also are locked both sets of glass doors. ventilation in the vivs is good to theres plenty for them. ive taken the proper fire precautions to smoke alarm etc. all my equipment is within easy reach to. proper protocols on display along with license and insurance. all the vivs clearly marked to end of the day it works for me and my local authoritys. *so whats the problem?*


I don't personally have a problem with you or your set up, I was merely curious to the use of a double viv. which I have never come across before. Call me prehistoric, or dense for that matter.. The whole issue has been blown out of proportion due to snide remarks by other posters in here who see it fit to take on the role as a 'keyboard lawyer'. Normally I don't waste much energy or time on posts that drain brain. The last time I checked we were living in a democracy whereby questions could be answered without people getting all uptight. There is a fine line between being uptight and nervous.. Had someone questioned my HOT room or my vivariums I would have been a lot more open to discussion. If the poster was asking me idiotic questions I simply wouldn't respond. So if you and your LA are happy with your set-up why get all defensive? Why even continue this discussion?


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*.*

not being defensive atall mate i just asked what the problem was. as far as i know all dwa keepers or most dont use double vivs. only reason i done it was because i couldnt have double door entry to the room. i can understand why u aint heard of them because its not to common i dont think. it was just an idea i came up with because i cldnt have double door entry. i will get pics of my room and enclosures up eventully though. need my new camera first.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Great looking forward to them. :2thumb:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

paulds said:


> Although I'm sure you are doing everything to letter, you need to realise why people ask questions, there are a lot of people in this section of the forum who either lie about keeping hots or keep illegally (again not saying this is you).
> 
> If your snakes were kept in less than 100% safe conditions and there was to be an escape and the worst happened, the reprocussions for everyone with hots could be dramatic.
> 
> Although it is entirely up to yourself, if you were to post some hot room pics (as others have) it would certainly help people rest at ease : victory:


No offense mate. But really?

People should mind their own business, if Dunny asks a question then by all means crack on but he put pictures up of his WDB for people to enjoy, not to start up a debate about his procedures. 

As for the multiple requests for pictures of the hot room...again who's business is it? If he want's to do it to to help people out with idea's for their own room then brilliant but not to "put peoples minds at ease"

They must have little going on in their own life to care that much. That's the reason why DWA keepers only post very occasionally on here now, and anything that could be questioned in the slightest gets posted elsewhere now due to the fact that they do not have to put up with this...

Not a personal attack on you mate, I realise it comes of as slightly aggressive but it is annoying, and if people want to B.S on here let them! Anyone who listens to advise of here from a complete stranger who has shown no proof of their knowledge about a subject as potentially lethal as hot keeping is a fool


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice snake by the way Dunny, not a massive fan of them myself but that one looks pretty.


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Lovely snake dunny. In contrary to Owzy I absolutely love these things


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*cheerz*

cheerz mate much appreciated. please dont be pissed at snakekeeper though. he was just curious of the double viv as its not to common. weve sorted it out now though cheerz though.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> cheerz mate much appreciated. please dont be pissed at snakekeeper though. he was just curious of the double viv as its not to common. weve sorted it out now though cheerz though.


Wasn't directed at him. Just having a general whinge, us Brits have got to stick to what we are best at!


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*true*

lol true mate very true. we should all have a big group whinging


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*argh*

it didnt post my full reply again. i give up am using my phone so that prob explains it. was gonna say we can have a big group whinging sesh later on lol.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Owzy said:


> No offense mate. But really?
> 
> People should mind their own business, if Dunny asks a question then by all means crack on but he put pictures up of his WDB for people to enjoy, not to start up a debate about his procedures.
> 
> ...


I agree, the reason I said it, is that loads of people come on here saying " I keep this or I keep that" when all they keep is getting on everyones tits.

I've had one idiot who thinks he's clever sending me PM's calling me out, I've been speaking with a member from here about him and he has been known by about 5 other names and is just a total nob.

The reason I said about posting hot room pics is that obviously people had there doubts about the op authentisity and seemed a bit shocked about the set up. The OP certainly has no need to prove himself to anyone on here but it just makes for an easier life.

I certainly wouldn't be on here asking for advise from anyone if i was looking to keep hots but there are some decent enough people in here, who are very interesting to hear from. : victory:

No offence taken btw bud :2thumb:


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> Had someone questioned my HOT room or my vivariums I would have been a lot more open to discussion.* If the poster was asking me idiotic questions I simply wouldn't respond.* So if you and your LA are happy with your set-up why get all defensive? Why even continue this discussion?


 
*As you said you don't having laws on hot*s so you can do as you please at your own judgemnt or danger to you and/or others... but here your hots have a LA and they look out for the safety of the public

i thought your discription on double vivs was clear to me ... you couldn't have a double entry door to the snake room, so a double was is acceptible to the LA.. 

ah need to see if i get an invite to pop round to see your rattler in person some day it looks great... pics are brill too... i like the fang one 


now i'll get slated for sayin in here but hey ho :Na_Na_Na_Na:.....:whistling2:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*lol*

roddy ur more than welcome to come c them anytime. just say when buddy?


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> roddy ur more than welcome to come c them anytime. just say when buddy?


 
cheers

i'll get round sometime would love a wee look at them


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*anytime*

anytime mate.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Wdb*

All well said.

Fact is we're here to enjoy hots and reps in general.

Discussions are all good to improve our experience and keeping enjoyment. 

:no1:

THANKS FOR THE WDB PICS!! Superb.


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> roddy ur more than welcome to come c them anytime. just say when buddy?


 
:2thumb: i'll be round wednesday night cheers Paul :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*kewl*

no probs mate.


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

snakekeeper said:


> Thankfully where I reside there isn't a DWA License requirement, so I for one don't care how much it costs for a DWAL in the UK. It's my choice that I keep my HOT/Reptile room in line with the DWAL requirements of most LAs in the UK. Call me paranoid... Just out of interest do you keep any venomous reptiles?


I don't keep DWA reps myself(although I do have friends that keep them) but I do keep other DWA animals so I have a knowledge of how the DWAL works/operates 1st hand (ie double vivs etc..)


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

dunny1 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


hmmmmm looks familiar!


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*lol*

u seen them on one of the other forums i stuck them on paul?


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

the pics are great...

but seeing it in the flesh last night its absolutly awesome and great set up too mate :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## headlow (Jun 27, 2009)

Stunning snake! Although I could never keep them myself....I'm too much of a pansy....my MBK King scares me when he's in a mood lol.

As for the double viv....my local rep shop (now closed ) used to keep any hots they had in double vivs. I lost many an hour staring a rattlers and various other vipers.


----------

